# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاثنين 8 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين الثامن من يناير 2021م




#مجاهد الدوش


#الصدي


#لجنة الانضباط تستدعي ثلاثي المريخ اليوم للفصل في قضية الموسم.

#اللواء عامر : سنصدر قرارا بخصوص القضية المريخية في غضون ساعات.

#حسن برقو يوجه إساءة بالغة لرئيس اتحاد كريمة ويجهش بالبكاء.

#اجتماع عاصف للفعاليات المريخية بامدرمان لمناقشة الأزمة الإدارية.

#الهلال يطالب بتأجيل أو تحويل مباراته أمام صنداونز بسبب الموجة الثالثة لكورونا.

#هلال الساحل يستأنف قرار لجنة المسابقات باعادة مباراة الخرطوم.

#معتز الشاعر يستأنف قرار الانضباط ويهدد بالتصعيد للفيفا.

#مجلس المريخ يستنكر فبركة تصريحات النابي.

#الهلال يشكو الشرطة القضارف.. والتعادل يحسم مباراة أهلي مروى والسوكرتا.

#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... تواطؤ مع الدكتاتور.



#الاحمر الوهاج


#سوداكال يخلف وعده ويشترط التحقيق مع تيري قبل التمديد.

#غموض المجلس يعقد ملف الاوغندي..

تحركات لانقاذ الموقف.

#في لقاء ودي بعد 24 ساعة من الرسمي المريخ يتعادل مجددا مع الخرطوم.

#سند الكيان (يساند) المريخ بالقاهرة.

#المريخ يختتم التحضيرات للشرطة القضارف.

#ابراهومة : لهذا السبب ساهزم المريخ كلما قابلته.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعادل مجددًا مع الخرطوم استعدادًا للأهلي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 

تعادل  المريخ مع الخرطوم الوطني (1/1)، مساء امس الأحد، في مباراة ودية على  ملعب الأخير، في إطار استعدادات الأول لمباراته أمام الأهلي المصري، في  مستهل دور مجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وعلم ""  أن المدير الفني للمريخ، نصر الدين النابي، طلب خوض مباراة ثانية مع  الخرطوم الوطني، وذلك بعد 24 ساعة من مواجهة الفريقين، ضمن الجولة الثامنة  من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وأحرز للمريخ رمضان عجب، وللخرطوم الوطني علي محمد علي، لتنتهي المباراة (1-1)، وهي ذات نتيجة لقاء الدوري.

وخاض النابي المباراة بلاعبين بدلاء، بغرض إكسابهم حساسية المباريات، وتقريب المسافة البدنية والفنية بينهم والأساسيين.

وأشرك مدرب المريخ بشكل أساسي كلا من:

في  حراسة المرمى أحمد عبد العظيم، وفي الدفاع حمزة داؤود، وبخيت خميس، وأحمد  آدم بيبو، وفي الوسط محمد الرشيد، ومحمد هاشم التكت، ورمضان عجب، وفي  الهجوم محمد عباس، وعبد الكريم عبد الرحمن.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان من المريخ بشأن تزييف تصريحات النابي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




نصر الدين النابي
استنكر  المريخ، مساء اليوم الأحد، ما وصفه بـ"فبركة أخبار"، على لسان مديره الفني  الجديد نصر الدين النابي، مؤكدا أن المدرب لم يصرح لأي وسيلة إعلامية  بخلاف تلك التصريحات التي تظهر في منصة النادي الإعلامية على "فيسبوك".

وأكد  النادي على صفحته بفيسبوك: "مؤخراً دأبت بعض الجهات والأشخاص والمواقع على  فبركة بعض الأخبار والتصريحات ونسبها لمصادر غير معلومة، وعليه يوضح  المكتب الإعلامي للمريخ، أن ما نسب لمدرب الفريق نصرالدين النابي من  تصريحات حول اللاعبين المحترفين، حديث عار من الصحة".

وأضاف النادي:  "لم يصرح مدرب المريخ منذ وصوله للسودان لأي جهات إعلامية أو حتى أي صحفي،  وكان التصريح الوحيد الذي نشر، هو الذي بثه النادي عبر منصاته الرسمية".

واستطرد  النادي: "نوضح لجمهورنا ولجماهير الرياضة أن أي حديث متداول بلسان مدرب  المريخ عار تماماً من الصحة ويراد به بث الفتنة والسموم والفريق يتأهب لخوض  دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، وينافس بقوة من أجل الاحتفاظ بلقبه في  بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز".

وأكمل المريخ: "ننوه لجماهيرنا أن التصريحات الرسمية لمنسوبي النادي يتم إخراجها عبر المنصات الرسمية للمريخ على فيسبوك وتويتر".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إحباط لقطبي السودان قبل المعترك الإفريقي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
عادت الإثارة للدوري السوداني الممتاز، في الأسبوع الثامن، الذي تميز بالتعادلات، حيث بلغ عددها 4، بينما حضر الفوز في 3 مباريات.

وقد  جعل فريقا القمة، الإحباط والقلق يتسلل إلى نفوس جماهيرهما، بعد تعادل  المريخ مع الخرطوم الوطني، والهلال مع الشرطة، وذلك قبل أول مباراة لكل من  العملاقين، في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، أمام الأهلي المصري وصن داونز الجنوب  إفريقي.

وكان أغلى فوز، هو الذي حققه الأهلي الخرطوم على هلال  الساحل، خاصةً أن الأخير لم يخسر قبلها، سوى في الأسبوع الثاني، وذلك أمام  الأهلي شندي.

كما نجح الخرطوم الوطني، في فرض التعادل على المريخ، ليمتص بذلك الأثر القوي لخسارته ديربي الخرطوم أمام الأهلي، في الجولة السابقة.

تعادل ثمين

وكان  التعادل غاليا لتوتي ومنافسه الهلال الفاشر، حيث حافظ الأول على سلسلة عدم  الخسارة، في 3 مباريات متتالية، ما أكسب لاعبيه الثقة بأنفسهم، في دوري  يخوضه أغلبهم لأول مرة.

كما كان للتعادل  قيمة كبيرة، بالنسبة للهلال الفاشر، حيث خرج به من دوامة خسارة 5 مباريات  متتالية، وذلك على يد المدير الفني الجديد، برهان تية، الذي وصل للفريق قبل  يوم واحد من مباراته أمام توتي.

وظهرت الرغبة في استعادة الكبرياء بشكل قوي، في فريقي الأمل عطبرة والهلال الأبيض، اللذين حققا الفوز الثاني على التوالي.

وشهدت  الجولة الـ8 خروج فريقين بنتيجتين مقلقتين، فالمريخ الفاشر تكبد الخسارة  السادسة، وهو ما لم يحدث طوال تاريخه بالدوري الممتاز، أن شهد مثل هذه  البداية السيئة.

كما أقلق الأهلي شندي مضاجع جماهيره، بتلقيه الخسارة الثالثة على التوالي.

وللمرة  الثانية على التوالي، لمع مهاجم المريخ من فئة الشباب، الجزولي حسين نوح،  حيث أحرز هدفا في مرمى الخرطوم الوطني، انسل به من الترتيب الثاني في قائمة  الهدافين، ولحق بالمتصدر نزار حامد، صانع ألعاب الهلال، ولكل منهما 5  أهداف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل يحسم جولة ملوك الشمال والشوتال

  أُختتمت فعاليات الجولة الثامنة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة  والعشرين بجولة وأحدة جرت عصر اليوم على أرضية ملعب " نادي الأسرة"  بالخرطوم إنتهت نتيجتها بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدفٍ لكلٍ.

 تقدم "الأهلي مروي" بالهدف الأول عن طريق اللاعب "ود أبوك" في الثانية  "28" من بداية الشوط الثاني، وعادل النتيجة "إبراهيما كوني" لـ"السوكرتا"  قبل نهاية الجولة بـ"15" دقيقة.

 وبالنتيجة أرتفع رصيد "ملوك الشمال" إلى "13" نقطة بالتساوي مع "الخرطوم الوطني" في الترتيب العام.

 في المقابل رفع "الشوتال" رصيده إلى "10" نقاط بنهاية الجولة الثامنة من الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال السوداني يفاجئ الشرطة بشكوى رسمية


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الهلال 
أعلن  نادي الهلال السوداني أنه سيتقدم بشكوى ضد فريق الشرطة القضارف بشأن صحة  مشاركة أحد لاعبي الأخير في مباراة الفريقين، بالجولة 8 لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز.

وقال نادي الهلال في بيان عبر صفحته الرسمية بموقع فيسبوك،  مساء اليوم الأحد، إن فريق الشرطة أشرك اللاعب عمر كلدان في مباراة  الفريقين التي أقيمت الجمعة الماضي، "دون وصول شهادة انتقاله من ناديه  السابق".

وأوضح أنه دعم شكواه ضد نادي الشرطة القضارف، بكافة المستندات اللازمة والمؤيدة التي تؤكد صحة دعواه.

يذكر أن الشرطة القضارف كان أيضا قد تقدم بشكوى ضد نادي الهلال في عدم صحة مشاركة المهاجم السنغالي إبراهيم نداي في المباراة نفسها.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يوجه طلبًا للكاف بشأن لقاء صن داونز


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


طالب  الهلال السوداني، الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف"، اليوم الأحد، في  خطاب رسمي، بتغيير ملعب مواجهة صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي أو تأجيل اللقاء  بسبب فيروس كورونا المستجد.



ويستضيف صن داونز نظيره الهلال، على  ملعب لوفتوس فيرسفيلد، ضمن الجولة الأولى لحساب المجموعة الثانية من دور  المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وقال الهلال أن سبب المطالبة بتأجيل اللقاء يعود إلى تفشي الموجة الثالثة لجائحة كورونا بصورة كبيرة في جنوب أفريقيا.

وأكد النادي في خطابه أن الفيروس تسبب في توقف عدد من شركات الطيران العالمية في الوصول إلى جنوب أفريقيا.

وأضاف:  "عدد من الدول حظرت دخول أي مواطن قادم من جنوب أفريقيا، ونطالب بالحفاظ  على سلامة بعثة الفريق بإلغاء المباراة أو تحويلها لدولة آمنة".

وأكد  النادي أنه أشار في خطابه إلى أن الإدارة شرعت رسميا في إجراءات السفر إلى  جنوب أفريقيا، ولكنها تتمنى باستجابة سريعة وعاجلة من الكاف نظرا لخطورة  الموقف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي الخرطوم آخر بروفة للهلال قبل لقاء صن داونز


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


يستضيف  الهلال صاحب المركز الثالث برصيد 15 نقطة بالدوري السوداني الممتاز، نظيره  أهلي الخرطوم صاحب المركز السادس برصيد 13 نقطة، على ستاد حليم/شداد، اليوم الاثنين، ضمن مواجهات الأسبوع التاسع بالمسابقة.



وتحمل مباراة أهمية  كبيرة للهلال، لأنها تعتبر البروفة الرئيسة قبل مواجهة صن داونز الجنوب  أفريقي، ضمن الجولة الأولى لحساب المجموعة الثانية من دور المجموعات بدوري  أبطال أفريقيا.

وتتطلب مباراة أهلي الخرطوم، من الصربي زوران  مانولوفيتش المدير الفني للهلال، إظهار ردة فعل قوية، عقب التعادل (0-0)  أمام الشرطة القضارف في الجولة الثامنة، كما تعتبر المباراة فرصة لدعم  الجانب المعنوي للاعبين قبل مواجهة صن داونز.

وستكون مباراة أهلي  الخرطوم، فرصة للهلال لإعطاء الجامايكي ألفاس باول فرصة كامل، بعد جلوسه  بديلا أمام الشرطة القضارف، لدخوله في أجواء المباريات للاستفادة منه في  أول مباراة بدوري الأبطال.

ومن المتوقع  أن يشارك الثنائي "لاست جيسي وفيني كومبي"، بعد أن غابا أمام الشرطة  القضارف، كما أن الهلال بحاجة إليهما في مباراة الغد بعد تألقهما في بطولة  سيمبا التنزاني، لتجهيزهما لمباراة صن داونز.

من جانبه، يخوض أهلي  الخرطوم المباراة بنشوة وصوله للنقطة 13، وستكون المباراة تحديا خاصا  للمدرب مبارك سليمان، لاعب الهلال السابق، الذي كان أشهر مدرب طوارئ في  المواسم الـ7 الأخيرة.

وفي حال فوز أهلي الخرطوم على الهلال، سيمكنه  الانتصار من القفز للمركز الثالث مؤقتا، ويعول الفريق على صانع ألعابه  الموهوب عثمان ميسي، ومهاجمه الخطير محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مروي يسجل أسرع هدف في تعادله مع حي العرب


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت


تعادل  فريقا الأهلي مروي وحي العرب بورتسودان (1/1) امس الأحد، بملعب الخرطوم  الوطني، في ختام مباريات الجولة 8 للدوري السوداني الممتاز.



وشهدت  المباراة تسجيل أسرع هدف في النسخة الحالية للمسابقة عن طريق مهاجم الأهلي  مروي أحمد إسماعيل ود أبوك في الثانية 28 من انطلاقة المباراة.

وأدرك فريق حي العرب التعادل عن طريق لاعبه الإيفواري إبراهيما كونيه في الدقيقة 80.

التعادل رفع رصيد الأهلي مروي إلى 13 نقطة، وزاد رصيد حي العرب إلى 10 نقاط.

وسبق  للأهلي مروي أن أحرز أحد لاعبيه، وهو النيجيري شيكوزي أوستين أسرع هدف في  موسم 2018، وذلك بعد مرور أقل من 10 ثوان من انطلاقة المباراة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


فريقنا الأول يتعادل مع الخرطوم الوطني بهدف لكل فريق في مباراة ودية جرت مساء امس  بملعب نادي الأسرة، في مباراة قوية و مثيرة لعبها المدير الفني لفريقنا الأول التونسي نصر الدين النابي باللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في مباراة الامس.

تقدم للمريخ حمزة داؤود في الشوط الأول و استطاع الخرطوم ان يعود في الشوط الثاني، كما شهدت المباراة ظهور مميز لكل من عزام عادل و محمد الرشيد و ناجي "لاعب الشباب" و رمضان عجب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا:   الاتحاد يستجيب لطلب المريخ بي تحويل مباراة المريخ والشرطه القضارف ضمن الاسبوع الثامن  من الدوري الممتاز الي ملعب الخرطوم بدلا من ملعب دار الرياضه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي يزور ملعب المريخ لتفقد سير العمل في الاستاد




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

مصير الثلاثي المنكوب

* غداً يمثل ثلاثي المريخ المنكوب رمضان والرشيد وبخيت أمام لجنة الإنضباط التي تتشكل من غلاة مشجعي الهلال..
* واللجنة الزرقاء معروفة باستهداف منسوبي المريخ والتشفي فيهم ويكفي ما ظلت تفعله ببكري المدينة المظلوم والمستهدف منذ انتقاله من الهلال للمريخ..
* في المرة الأولى أوقفت بكري المدينة 6 أشهر بتهمة الهروب من أداء الواجب الوطني في أحط صور الاستهداف للاعب.
* بطولة الشان للمحليين خارج روزنامة الفيفا.. ومشاركة اللاعبين فيها غير ملزمة ومع ذلك لم يتهرب بكري عندما تم اختياره حيث انضم لتحضيرات المنتخب في الخرطوم وشارك جزئياً في التدريبات بسبب معاناته من الإصابة في العضلة التي لازمته طويلاً..
* عندما حان موعد سفر المنتخب إلى تونس ثم المغرب تم استبعاد جميع اللاعبين المصابين عدا بكري حيث نصح الجهاز الطبي بسفره مع بعثة المنتخب إلى تونس كي يتلقى العلاج هناك بأخذ حقنة بلازما.. ولم يقرر الجهاز الطبي سفره مع بعثة المنتخب إلى المغرب..
* قبل السفر طلب بكري منحه قيمة حقنة البلازما وتصل إلى 1000 دولار ولكن إدارة المنتخب أفادت اللاعب بأن ناديه المريخ سيتكفل بدفع قيمة العلاج!
* قبل السفر جاء مندوب المريخ وقدم مبلغ 20 ألف جنيه لبكري الذي اندهش وقال إنه على سفر ويحتاج إلى 1000 دولار قيمة حقنة البلازما بخلاف المصاريف الأخرى.. فإعتذر المندوب لبكري وقال إن هذا هو ما سلمني له مجلس المريخ..
* ولأن بكري بطبيعته لا يطيق الاستخفاف ومثل هذه المساخر غضب وتخلف عن السفر..
* هنا هب كل الحاقدين والمتربصين باللاعب من القبيلة الزرقاء ليشعوا بكل صفاقة وتفاهة إن بكري هرب من أداء الواجب الوطني!!
* وهنا جاء الدور للطاغية واللجان الزرقاء في الاتحاد لينهشوا سكاكينهم في اللاعب المستهدف والمظلوم.. ليقرروا ايقافه نصف عام.. وكان يمكن لإدارة المريخ إسقاط هذه العقوبة الظالمة باللجوء للفيفا وسرد كل تفاصيل ما حدث للاعب ولكنها إدارة ضعيفة وفاشلة وجاهلة..
* وفي أحداث مباراة المريخ وهلال الأبيض قبل عامين وجد الصفاقة وأصحاب النفوس المريضة الفرصة مرة أخرى لإعدام بكري..
* المباراة اقيمت وسط ظروف أمنية سيئة.. ونظمها الاتحاد من دون شرطة لحفظ الأمن وحماية الملعب..
* كان المريخ متقدماً في النتيجة والحكم المغمور الذي يظهر لأول مرة يقسو على المريخ بصورة مكشوفة.. حتى جاءت مخالفة جزاء لصالح المريخ تجاهلها الحكم وبمجرد ارتداد الكرة للوسط يرتكب لاعب مريخي مخالفة احتسبها الحكم وأنذر لاعب المريخ وهنا ينفعل قائد المريخ بكري بشدة بسبب الكيل بمكيالين من جانب الحكم ومع احتجاج بكري الصارخ يتعرض للطرد.. فيثور جمهور المريخ ومع عدم وجود شرطة اقتحم عدد من المشجعين الغاضبين الملعب وطاردوا الحكام الذين اطلقوا سيقانهم للريح تجاه نفق الخروج ولكن الجمهور لحق بأحد المساعدين واعتدى عليه بالضرب..
* بسبب التفلتات في البلد أيام الثورة وعدم وجود شرطة ألغى الاتحاد المنافسة.. ولكنه لم يترك الفرصة لإعدام بكري على الرغم من أنه لم يعتدي على الحكم..
* تركوا جمهور المريخ الذي اعتدى على الحكم والصقوا ببكري البرئ تهمة الاعتداء على الحكم فأصدروا عليه عقوبة الإيقاف لعام.. على الرغم من أن الاتحاد يتحمل مسئولية التفلت الجماهيري بتنظيم المباراة بدون شرطة لحماية الملعب!! 
* طاغية الاتحاد الجاهل الحاقد أصدر قراراً بعلاج الحكم الولائي المغمور وتحفيزه بمبلغ 20 ألف جنيه.. حيث اعتقد الطاغية إن الجمهور اعتدى على حكم المباراة بينما المعتدى عليه هو المساعد!!
* نجحوا في اعدام بكري البرئ وابعاده عن المريخ لعامين ليعود مؤخراً بعد أن وصل سن ال33 وتأثر مستواه..
* والدور اليوم على ثلاثي المريخ  المنكوب ونتمنى ألا يتعرضون للاستفزاز في الاستجواب من قبل ذلك الحاقد الذي حاول استفزاز بكري عند استجوابه كي يخرجه عن طوره ومن ثم اعدامه بشطبه نهائياً!!
* عجب والرشيد عليهما سرد كل ما حدث ليؤكدا للجنة إنهما ضحية ظروف وليس طامعان في مال بالتوقيع لناديين ويمكن أن تأتي أقوالهما كالآتي:
* ((نحن أصلاً كانت رغبتنا الاستمرار مع المريخ.. ولكن النادي لم يبد أي جدية في تقييمنا..))
* ((نحن لاعبان محترفان وخفنا من عدم جدية نادينا وضياع مستقبلنا، وعندما جاءنا عرض الهلال اضطررنا للقبول..))
* ((لأن منافسة الدوري كانت مستمرة ونحن متعاقدان مع المريخ عقدنا اتفاق أخلاقي مع الهلال بعدم إعلان الاتفاق حتى نهاية مباراة القمة الحاسمة على بطولة الدوري..))
* ((للأسف لم يلتزم نادي الهلال بالاتفاق الأخلاقي فأشاع يوم مباراة القمة اتفاقه معنا.. وواضح إن الهلال قصد زعزعة فريق المريخ يوم مباراة القمة بهدف كسب الدوري.. وإذا كان حريصاً على ضمنا لتوخى السرية..))
* ((ما فعله نادي الهلال عرضنا لحرج شديد ونحن في معسكر المريخ كما هدد سلامتنا لأن هناك جماهير كانت ترابط حول المعسكر..))
* ((تحرك نادي المريخ وأكد رغبته في التمديد لنا وتقييمنا.. ولأن رغبتنا أصلاً كانت الاستمرار مع المريخ ولعدم التزام نادي الهلال بالاتفاق الأخلاقي معنا قررنا فسخ الاتفاق معه))
* هذه هي وقائع الأحداث بدون رتوش.. فاللاعبان لم يوقعا عقدين بحثاً وطمعاً في المزيد من المال ولكن الظروف قادتهما لهذا الموقف.. كما أن نادي الهلال هدفه الأساسي كان كسب بطولة الدوري وليس كسب اللاعبين بدليل اخلاله بالاتفاق الأخلاقي معهما.. ولهذا نرى إن اللاعبين لايستحقان العقاب بالإيقاف وأكثر عقوبة توقع عليهما هي الغرامة لا أكثر..
* بالنسبة للاعب بخيت خميس.. كان واضحاً إن الهلال لم يكن جاداً في كسب اللاعب فبعد أن حصل على توقيعه تركه يذهب للمريخ ليتعاقد معه قبل ساعات من بداية فترة الانتقالات..
* احكموا والله خير الحاكمين..

زمن إضافي

* تعادل المريخ مع الخرطوم الوطني نتيجة عادية جداً ففريق الخرطوم الذي أعده المدرب الشاطر إبراهومة يلعب بتشكيلة ثابتة ويعتمد على السرعة والحماس والإصرار.. 
* المريخ لم يلعب بتشكيلة ثابتة وكان واضحاً إن المدرب النابي في مرحلة تجريب واستكشاف..
* أرضية الملعب ارغمت المريخ على الارسال الطويل للمقدمة الهجومية وكان تيري لوحده مغطى باثنين مدافع يجيدان الصد بالرأس وبالتالي لم يجدي هذا الأسلوب..
* كان الأفضل للمريخ نقل الكرة للأطراف والاكثار من ارسال الكرات القطرية والعرضية مثل التي أثمرت عن هدف المريخ في الشوط الأول..
* التبديلات الهجومية بخروج تيري وجزولي كانت خاطئة ودخول كريمو المتراخي وعديم الخبرة أضر بالهجوم.ً. ولا نلوم النابي لأنه كان يجرب ويستكشف في اللاعبين.. وما كان سيلجأ للتجريب إذا كانت دائرة الكرة قد وفرت له كل تسجيلات مباريات المريخ الأفريقية والمباريات التي خاضها في الدوري الحالي.. ولكننا للأسف لا نعرف مثل هذه الأعمال الاحترافية
* الحكم ابوشنب صرف ركلة جزاء واضحة للمريخ في الشوط الثاني وواضح انه تأثر بهجوم وضغط الإعلام الهلالي بسبب احتساب ركلتي جزاء صحيحتين للمريخ في مباراة سابقة لم يستفد منهما الفريق علما انه صرف ركلة ثالثة صحيحة ارتكبت مع عزام في نفس المباراة..
* أين الشجاعة والأمانة يا اباشنب؟!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**سهام حمراء*




*أيمن الكناني*

*أسرابٌ الإحباط*

*يمضي فريقنا الاول بخطوات ثابتة لبث الرعب في دواخلنا قبل خوض غمار المجموعات ومازال يقدم مستويات باهتة ولاعبوه يمارسون العك علي اصوله.

*استبشرنا خيرآ بمقدم النابي عله ينقذنا من مستنقع التراجع الذي استمرينا فيه لاسابيع عدة ولعله فعل خيرآ وإعاد الفريق لتشكيلة السابق .

*ومن اول مباراة إدارها من الدكة الفنية إعادنا لمربع الخوف والقلق وهو يلعب بخطة لعب حتي مع توتي الصاعد حديثآ لم نستطيع عبورها.

*في المباراة السابقة عاد الحزائري أبن قابلية للخطة 4:5:1والتي كانت تحتاج لبعض التجميل والعمل أما النابي اعادنا لتلك الخطة المشؤومة 4:3:3.

*هذة الخطة لاتنفع ولن تجدي مع لاعبي الكشف الحالي للمريخ ولضمان فعاليتها سنخسر الكثير والكثير وقد تقذف بنا الي مراكز الوسط في الدوري الممتاز والي قاع مجموعتنا في دوري الابطال.

*لان خط دفاعنا لايعي ولايفهم مكنوناتها ولم يلعب بها من قبل لفترات طويلة لتكون كافية لكي يجيدها فشاهدنا إهتزاز مردود الاظهرة الدفاعية والربكة التي حدثت في قلبي الدفاع.  

*لان لها مواصفات معينة لابد ان تتوفر لكي نضمن جودتها ففشل الظهير الايسر في إيقاف جناح الخرطوم الوطني وكذلك فشل الثنائي في التغطية خلف الوسط.

*وفي هذة الخطة يقوم ثنائي قلب الدفاع بالتغطية للاظهرة في حالة تقدمهم وهي مالم نشاهدة طوال زمن المباراة بل كان لاعبي الوسط يسدون ذاك الفراغ.

*اما خط الوسط فكان فيه إجادة ولو نسبية عنوانها اداء مميز من المظلوم التاج واداء اقل من المصاب ضياء الدين .

*لذا نجد لضمان هذة الطريقة وجودتها ان يكون ثلاثي خط الوسط علي قدر عالي من اللياقة البدنية والقوة  والسرعة لخلق فاعلية هجومية اكبر علي مرمي الخصم.

*اما في مقدمتنا الهجومية كان الثلاثي يتشكل من راس حربة صريح وجناحين وفشل هذا المركز سيف تيري الذي قدم مباراة تستحق ان تتمحي من الذاكرة.

*لان متطلبات تلك الخانة وذاك الموقع تلزمة بالتحرك والتعاون والابتعاد عن الانانية التي كانت حاضرة من قبله.

*وكان الحسنة الوحيدة لثلاثي خط هجومنا هو الواعد الجزولي نوح والذي يواصل في تقديم مستويات ممتازة.

*هذة الطريقة نعم بها قوة هجومية من طريقة رسمها وادائها بشكل مميز من تشكيل فريق يضم عناصر توفر لك كل المطلوب ولكن حال المريخ يختلف تمامآ.

*ونأمل ان يبتعد عنها الجهاز الفني لكي لاتكلفنا كثيرآ ووقتها لن نجد متسع لنندب حظنا او نبكي علي اللبن المسكوب حتي.

*سهم غائر*

*رمضان وحمو لن ننساكم ولن نغفل فما فعلتموه صعب ان يغفر .

*وكان سنة سئية اراد بعض اللاعبين السير عليها لخلق مزايدات وممارسة عملية لي الذراع وهنا اقصد تيري.

*الذي سأعود اليه وباستفاضة.

*سهم أخير*

*لم يكن استبشارنا بمقدم المهندس للجهاز الفني الا لقناعتنا بمقدراته وان قادر علي تقديم الافضل رفقة الجهاز الفني.

*لما نعرفه عنه عن قوة شخصية وانه مدرب لايجامل ولايهادن فذاك ماينقصنا فالفوضي ضاربة في الفريق حتي وان جملها البعض .

*وهنا ارجع بذاكرتي للوراء في مباراة اهلي شندي كان بعض اللاعبين واثناء سير المباراة وكانهم في جلسة قهوة وهم يتبادلون الحديث والقفشات مع الجمهور.

*اي فوضي هذة واي تساهل هذا يجب ان يعي اللاعب انه بمجرد نزولة لارض الملعب اصبح منعزلآ عن البقية خلف السياج ولكنه التساهل مايجعله يفعل ما يعي .

*المهندس قدم مصلحة المريخ علي نفسه وذاك ليس بالغريب عليه فهو من ابناء وجنود النادي المخلصين منذ ان كان لاعبآ يصول ويجول بشعار النادي.

*ولكن ان يكون في جهازنا الاداري من يسعون للفتنة ويمشون بها ويحاولون خلق عداوات بين النابي والمهندس فذاك مايجب ايقافة وبترة.

*عيب ان يستمر مثل هذا النمام والواشي في المريخ وخالق الفتن فمثلما الاقدار أتت به هي كفيلة بتشييعه ونبذة.

*فالاستقرار في الجهاز الفني هو اساس اي نجاح وانعكاسه دومآ يكون ايجابيآ علي شكل الفريق ونتائجة ومستوياته .

*لن اقول نجح ذاك الواشي بابتعاد المهندس لكي تخلو له الساحة وليمارس هوايتة المحببة وهي العيش وسط الفوضي .

*ولكن اقول فشل سوداكال ومجلسة لعلمهم بتلك الممارسات والتغاضي عنها ولماذا كل ذلك التساهل وهنا نسألهم هل ما يوفره ويقدمة كافئ بان يسمحون له لكي يتلاعب كيفما يشاء  .

*وحتي النابي كان اجدي به قبل ان يثور في المجلس ويفرض مساعده مدربآ عام بدل المهندس ويرتكز علي اقاويل الواشي بان المجلس سيغدر بك قريبآ سيكون البديل المهندس فذاك مالم اتقعة من مدرب كرة قدم محترف.

*فليس كل إداري او من هو قريب بالفريق محل ثقة وهنالك اشياء تحتاج الي التروي والتريث والبحث عنها .

*المجلس اذا اراد مغادرة النابي لما وقع مع المهندس مدربآ عام قبل حضور النابي رفقة المدرب المغربي ولكن يبدو اننا امام مدرب يرخي اذنة ويعشق نقل الكلام .

*ولم تتوقف الفوضي هنا في فريق كرة القدم ولنا ان نسأل رئيس القطاع الرياضي والمنسق الاعلامي بحادثة اخري كيف قبلتم ان يدخل مدير الكرة لداخل ثالة المطار واستقبال المدرب والخروح بباب خلفي وانتم تقفون لزمن طويل لانتظار السراب .

*كيف سمحت لكم انفسكم تفويت مثل هذة الفعلة الشنيعة بحقكم من غير اعتراض ومساءلة .

*من هو انس نصرالدين وماهي مؤهلاتة ليكون مديرآ للكرة .

*أنس الذي يحتاج لان يعرف حدود عمله ومهام جلوسه في الدكة بدلآ من الوقوف علي خط المرمي وكانه مساعد مدرب.

*لعمري مارأيت مثل هذة الفوضي في فريق بمكانة وقامة نادي المريخ ولكننا لن نجني منها اي خير.

*غادر المهندس واحتفظ بقرارة في الاستقالة لانه لن يقبل ان يعامل كمساعد ياي ولانه لايرضي ان يعمل في جو منذ اول لحظة استشرت فيه القوالات ونقل الكلام .

*ربح المهندس وخسر المريخ ولن اقول ربح النمام وناقل الكلام وخالق الفتن لان المجلس يبدو انه يستحق وجود مثل هولاء.

*لان من يصف قائد الفريق بانه ضيق الخلق وبتاع مشاكل وصعب المراس لايستحق البقاء بيننا وذاك الاداري اعني وهو يعرف نفسه جيدآ واذا لم تسعفه الذاكرة فالواقعة كان مسرحها مناسبة زواج في احدي احياء الخرطوم الراقية.

*لم ننتهي بعد  بل في قادم المقالات هنالك الكثير والكثير .

*مريخي انا الانتماء*








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء



علم الدين هاشم
فتنة تيري والاهلي المصري !
اكثر من موضوع يستحق ان نتوقف عنده بالتعليق ابرزه بالتأكيد الحديث المسرب عمدا علي لسان الكابتن سيف تيري والذي اخذ اكثر مما يستحق لانه اتبني علي حقائق كاملة إلا انها مخفية علي عن الجماهير واقصد المماطلة في تسليم تيري مستحقاته الكاملة بعد موافقته علي تجديد عقده فلا احد يعلم بان الاموال التي التزم بها الرئيس الفخري التازي تم تسليمها لسوداكال ولم تصل الي تيري مباشرة لهذا عبر عن غضبه واستيائه من هذا التصرف وقال ماقال علي المقطع الصوتي المسرب !! ولكن المؤسف ان تكون ردة فعل مجلس الفشل ورئيسه سوداكال تجاه حديث تيري اسوأ مما جاء علي لسان اللاعب ! لان سوداكال أو من يناصره داخل المجلس كانت امامهم الفرصة لمعالجة الموضوع في سرية تامة سواء بالتحقيق أو التوبيخ المباشر للاعب يعني لملمة الموضوع بدلا من النشر واستعراض العضلات وكأن سيف تيري قد ارتكب جريمة قتل ! رغم ان تيري قد اعترف بالخطأ وقدم اعتذاره بكل شجاعة علي صفحته !
 اعتقد ان المستفيد الوحيد من هذه الزوبعة هو (عديم الاخلاق) الذي قصد تسريب حديث تيري لاحراجه مع جماهير المريخ وادارة النادي والتي كما ذكرت كان من الممكن ان تكون اذكي من (عديم الاخلاق ) وتفوت الفرصة له ولغيره ،، لكن معليش ماعندنا ادارة !!
 الموضوع الاخر الذي يستحق التعليق ظهور الاهلي المصري بكل قوته وفوزه علي نادي الدحيل القطري بهدف نظيف في افتتاح مونديال الاندية الذي تستضيفه العاصمة القطرية الدوحة !
 المباراة اقيمت في توقيت مناسب يسبق مواجهة المريخ للفريق المصري في دوري المجموعات وكل مانتمناه ان يكون المدرب النابي ونجوم المريخ قد شاهدوا وتابعوا (كل حاجة ) عن الاهلي ،، فالمباراة هي جرس انذار للاعبي الزعيم ومدربهم التونسي ان يتعاملوا بجدية واحترافية في تدريباتهم ومبارياتهم في الدوري الممتاز وإن لايتركوا اي شيء للصدفة ،، الاهلي ليس بالفريق السهل ومن يريد مقاومته والوصول لشباكه عليه بالجدية والروح القتالية والتخلي عن الاستهتار !








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أخبار نادي المريخ هذا الصباح


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قدامي لاعبي المريخ يهزمون قدامي لاعبي الهلال بنتيجة (6/3) في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما بملعب الاكاديمية العليا الدراسات الاستراتيجية والأمنية بسوبا علي شرف تكريم نجم المريخ ومدافعه السابق ومساعد المدرب الحالي  الضو قدم الخير حيث التقي جيل ( 70/80/90 )  بقيادة المايسترو بشري وهبة و وعاطف منصور وشوقي عبد العزيز و مصطفي النقر .. 



اللجنة العليا لتكريم الرياضيين تمنح كابتن الضو قدم الخير عربة جديدة  وسط مشاركة واسعة من زملائه ولفيف من الحضور يتقدمهم السيد محمد الياس محجوب  رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ الأسبق ورئيس مجلس الشوري الحالي وعدد كبير من الأقطاب والرياضيين . 
وتخلل الحفل عدد من الفقرات التكريمية لعدد من الشخصيات  وشارك الفنانين صلاح ولي وشلقامي بعدد من الوصلات الغنائية التي الهبت حماس الحضور ..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز - الجولة الثامنة ||


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*- اليكم جدول الهدافين للدوري السوداني الممتاز 2020 -2021 بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع الثامن 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا : المنتحب المغربي بطلا لامم افريقيا للمحليين  بتفوقه على نظيره المالي بهدفين نظيفين...

المغرب (2) مالي (0)





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادي تايجرز المكسيكي يتفوق على بالميراس البرازيلي بهدف ويتأهل لنهائي كأس العالم للاندية في انتظار المتأهل من الاهلي المصري و بايرن ميونخ... 


تايجرز اصبح اول فريق مكسيكي يتأهل إلى نهائي مونديال الأندية. 

 تايجرز المكسيك  (1)  بالميراس (0)


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• ميسي وترينكاو يفجران انتفاضة برشلونة ضد ريال بيتيس
• سوسييداد يدك شباك قادش برباعية .. والتعادل يحكم بين فالنسيا وبيلباو في الليجا
• مانشستر سيتي يسحق ليفربول ويبتعد بالصدارة .. وتشيلسي يضم شيفيلد لضحايا توخيل
• توتنهام يهزم وست بروميتش بثنائية .. وليستر يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام وولفرهامبتون
• ميلان يمزق شباك كروتوني .. ولاتسيو ينتصر على كالياري في الدوري الإيطالي
• فرانكفورت يهزم هوفنهايم بثلاثية.. والطقس يؤجل مباراة بيلفيلد وبريمن بالبوندسليجا
• باريس يقهر مارسيليا في كلاسيكو استثنائي.. وليل يهزم نانت بثنائية في الدوري الفرنسي
• تيجريس أونال المكسيكي يُسقط بالميراس البرازيلي ويتأهل لنهائي المونديال
• الدحيل القطري خامس المونديال بإسقاط أولسان بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف
• النجم الساحلي يحافظ على الوصافة.. وفوز صعب للصفاقسي بالدوري التونسي
• الإفريقي والملعب يتعادلان في مباراة ركلات الجزاء في الدوري التونسي
• رسميا.. نقل مباراة لايبزيغ ضد ليفربول في دوري أبطال أوروبا إلى المجر
• كارفاخال وفاسكيز يقتربان من العودة.. وفالفيردي يواصل عملية تعافيه
• ليفاندوفسكي: بايرن ميونيخ على أعتاب أعظم الإنجازات التاريخية في العالم
• سيميوني: كوديت أضاف الكثير لسيلتا فيجو .. زياش: تشيلسي يهاجم أكثر مع توخيل
• مورينيو: كين سيحطم كل الأرقام القياسية .. سون: افتقدنا كين بشدة في الفترة الماضية
• لابورتا: ميسي جعلنا نبكي.. وما حدث معه جريمة .. ديباي: أرفض مقارنتي مع بنزيما
• هندرسون: عوقبنا على الأخطاء.. ولا نستحق الرباعية
• جوارديولا: أفكر في إديرسون لتصويب ركلة الجزاء المقبلة
• كيميتش: الأهلي هو بايرن ميونخ مصر.. كومان: فكرت في الرحيل عن بايرن ميونخ
• فليك مدرب البايرن: موسيماني مذهل.. ونريد أن نكون الأفضل في العالم
• موسيماني: بايرن لديه أخطاء.. ومن الطبيعي أن نتطلع للفوز على بطل أوروبا
• لوبتيجي مدرب أشبيلية: إصابة أوكامبوس خطيرة.. وأعتذر علنا عن غضبي
• سولشاير: مانشستر يونايتد خارج المنافسة على لقب الدوري الإنجليزي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8




* الهلال (-- : --) الأهلي الخرطوم 16:30  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* ليدز يونايتد (-- : --) كريستال بالاس 22:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-4) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو 22:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (2-0) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_العالم_للأندية  قطر 2021


* الأهلي - مصر (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا 20:20  beIN  نصف النهائي





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8


* اهلي مروي (1 : 1) حي العرب بورتسودان
‏
#الترتيب : المريخ (18) الهلال (15) هلال الساحل (13) الخرطوم (13) الاهلي مروي (13)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* توتنهام (2 : 0) وست بروميتش ألبيو
* وولفرهامبتون (0 : 0) ليستر سيتي
* ليفربول (1 : 4) مانشستر سيتي
* شيفيلد يونايتد (1 : 2) تشيلسي
‏
#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (50) مانشستر يونايتد (45) ليستر سيتي (43) ليفربول (40) تشيلسي (39)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* ريال سوسييداد (4 : 1) قاديش
* أتلتيك بيلباو (1 : 1) فالنسيا
* أوساسونا (2 : 1) إيبار
* ريال بيتيس (2 : 3) برشلونة
‏
#الترتيب : أتلتيكو مدريد (50) برشلونة (43) ريال مدريد (43) إشبيلية (42) فياريال (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* بينفينتو (1 : 1) سامبدوريا
* أودينيزي (2 : 0) هيلاس فيرونا
* ميلان (4 : 0) كروتوني
* بارما (0 : 3) بولونيا
* لاتسيو (1 : 0) كالياري
‏
#الترتيب : ميلان (49) انتر ميلان (47) يوفنتوس (42) لاتسيو (40)روما (40)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* هوفنهايم (1 : 3) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (تأجلت) فيردر بريمن
‏
#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (48) لايبزيج (41) فولفسبورج (38) آينتراخت (36) باير ليفركوزن (35)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* ستاد بريست (2 : 1) بوردو
* نيس (3 : 0) أنجيه
* نيم أولمبيك (3 : 4) موناكو
* مونبلييه (4 : 2) ديجون
* سانت إيتيان (1 : 0) ميتز
* نانت (0 : 2) ليل
* مارسيليا (0 : 2) باريس سان جيرمان

#الترتيب : ليل (54) ليون (52) سان جيرمان (51) موناكو (48) رين (38)

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_العالم_للأندية  قطر 2021


* أولسان - كوريا الجنوبية (1 : 3) الدحيل - قطر
* بالميراس - البرازيل (0 : 1) تيجريس أونال - المكسيك

#الترتيب : الدحيل يفوز بالمركز الخامس ، تيجريس أونال يتأهل للنهائي

..................................................  .....

❖ #بطولة_افريقيا_للمحليين  النهائي


* المغرب (2 : 0) مالي

#الترتيب : المغرب بطلاً لكأس امّم افريقيا للاعبين للمحليين

..................................................  .....












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحلم التاريخي يضع الأهلي بين أنياب بايرن


كووورة - رامي أبو الوليد




بايرن ميونخ
يستهل  بايرن ميونخ مشواره، في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية، اليوم الاثنين، بمواجهة  الأهلي المصري لحساب نصف النهائي، حيث يسعى لكتابة تاريخ جديد، بحصد اللقب  السادس في غضون عام، تحت قيادة المدرب هانز فليك.

وفي حال تتويجه بالكأس العالمية، سيصبح بايرن ثاني فريق في التاريخ يحرز السداسية، بعدما فعلها برشلونة عام 2009.

وطارت  بعثة بايرن إلى الدوحة، بقائمة مدججة بـ22 لاعبًا، بينهم اثنين من الفريق  الرديف، تعويضًا لبعض الغيابات، في ظل ابتعاد نجمي الوسط، ليون جوريتسكا  وخافي مارتينيز، لإصابتهما بفيروس كورونا، بالإضافة للحارس الشاب أليكسندر  نوبل، المصاب في الكاحل.

ومن المتوقع أن يدفع فليك بقوته الضاربة  أمام الأهلي، تجنبًا للمفاجآت، لا سيما في ظل رغبته العارمة، رفقة لاعبيه،  في تحقيق السداسية التاريخية.

كيف سيلعب بايرن؟



شهدت  المواجهة الأخيرة، التي خاضها بايرن في البوندسليجا، قبل المشاركة في  مونديال الأندية، اعتماد فليك على طريقة (4-1-4-1) ضد هيرتا برلين.

وتسبب  غياب جوريتسكا ومارتينيز عن المباراة، في وجود جوشوا كيميتش وحيدًا في وسط  الملعب، وأمامه رباعي هجومي مكون من ليروي ساني، كينجسلي كومان، سيرجي  جنابري، توماس مولر، ثم روبرت ليفاندوفسكي كرأس حربة.

ومن المتوقع  أن يغير مدرب بايرن هذه الطريقة إلى (4-2-3-1)، مع عودة لاعب الوسط  الفرنسي، كورينتين توليسو، وإمكانية الاعتماد عليه منذ البداية رفقة  كيميتش.

وبذلك سيتخلى عن أحد الثلاثي (ساني، جنابري، كومان)، ليدفع باثنين منهما فقط مع مولر وليفاندوفسكي، في الخطوط الأمامية.

ويبدو أن كومان وجنابري الأقرب للبدء في التشكيلة الأساسية، على حساب ساني، كما اعتاد فليك في أغلب المباريات، منذ بداية الموسم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكيل المهاجم الجامايكي دايرين ماتوكس وصل  الخرطوم مساء امس في انتظار وصول اللاعب خلال الساعات المقبلة ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**باقي مباريات الزعيم*





الاسبوع التاسع 

المريخ × الشرطة 

الاسبوع العاشر 

اهلي الخرطوم × المريخ   

الاسبوع الحادي عشر 

المريخ ×الهلال    

الاسبوع الثاني عشر 

هلال  ب× المريخ. 

الاسبوع الثالث عشر 

حي الوادي×المريخ 

الاسبوع الرابع عشر

المريخ. ×هلال الفاشر 

الاسبوع الخامس عشر 

مريخ الفاشر × لاالمريخ 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم ابوعاقلة اماسا




رئيس عدو نفسه ..! 

- سوداكال يشبه حد التطابق ذلك المهاجم (الأشتر) الذي يهدر مجهودات فريقه وزملاءه عندما يبذلون الجهد لإنتزاع الكرة وإيصالها له لمنطقة الجزاء، إلا أنه يطيح بها كل مرة فوق المرمى وفي المدرجات

- وأحياناً إلى (الخلاء والرفيق الفسل).. وحكمة الله في خلقه أن الفرص تتداعى إليه وتهطل عليه كالمطر ليشيد لنفسه مجداً في المريخ لا تنساه الأجيال القادمة، ولكنه في كل مرة يتعامل مع الفرص برعونة مثيرة للشفقة.

- وكلما إصطف الناس واقتربوا من الإقتناع به.. أتى بفعل شنيع أعاد الناس إلى محطة التشكيك في قدراته وذمته، وكلما مد الناس مساحات حسن الظن جاء بما يخذلهم ويحبطهم…!

- بعد ما كان محارباً يعاني القطيعة وينفق لوحده ومعرض للإنهيار والفشل الذريع، قيض الله له مجموعة من الأقطاب ليقوموا بالصفقات ليكتفي هو بالصور والقرارات المثيرة وكأنه يتعمد إغاظة المريخاب، وإلا لما كان قد تلكأ في تنفيذ الصفقات بعد دعمها بالكامل من الرئيس الشرفي..!

- بهذا النهج الغريب فإن تدخل سوداكال في مشروع صيانة الإستاد سيكون سبباً في إنهيار ما تم من إنجاز حتى الآن، فنحن نتابع تضحيات رفاق اللواء مأمون الطاهر ودكتور جار النبي ومنتصر النوش.. وانهم عملوا في صيانة الملعب بحب وإخلاص بدون كذب وخداع وغش.. وتدخل هذا الرجل يعني أنه سيفسد ما تم إنجازه، فلو كان يملك مايقدمه لما وصل استاد المريخ إلى هذا المستوى.. ولما لحق بحواشات مشروع الجزيرة…!!

- بعض الملفات لا تحتمل لولوة سوداكال وألسنته وألوانه الكثيرة لأن المصداقية هي أساس النجاح في أي عمل وبالأخص العمل الرياضي الذي لا يصح فيه إلا الصحيح  الغموض الذي اكتنف ملف اللاعب اليوغندي هو الأمر الذي يحتاج للتحقيق والتحقق وإجلاء الحقائق ليعرف الجمهور ماخفي وراء الأحداث وما اكتنفها من غموض،

- لأن قيمة الصفقة محولة مسبقاً من التازي.. وكل الدنيا على علم بذلك، أما إصرار سوداكال على التحقيق مع سيف تيري فهو لرغبة منه للإنتقام والإنتصار لنفسه كرد فعل على الجزئية التي تخصه من تصريحات اللاعب.. فهو إجراء تعسفي وباطل سيكون له ما بعده..!

- إنتقاداتنا اللاذعة لسوداكال ماهي إلا ردود أفعال لأخطاءه الكثيرة والمحرجة التي أدخلت المريخ في مواقف ما كان ليدخلها حتى لو كان رئيسه أسوأ البشر على الإطلاق، فهو عدو نفسه بشكل غريب

- يتلولو ويتلون ويبدو كالحية التي تلدغ نفسها.. كما أنه لا يقبل المناصحة والتصويب.. كما أنه يتمتع بدرجة (لزوجة) غير محتملة حتى أنك لا تستطيع أن تتمعن في ملامح شخصيته الأخطر في سوداكال أنه يصف كل إختلفوا معه بأنهم أصحاب مصالح.

- حتى قادة مجتمع المريخ ممن عرفوا بالتضحيات والإنفاق العالي.. وبذلك يكون كل أهل المريخ أصحاب مصالح لأنهم يختلفون معه جوهرياً في أسلوب عمله وتصرفاته..

- & حواشي & -

- أكثر خبر مستفز لمشاعر المريخاب هو أن حبيبنا سوداكال يربط التوقيع مع تيري بالتحقيق معه… ذلك بعد التعاطف الكبير الذي وجده من المريخاب.. والمساندة الكبيرة من زملاءه وإعتذار اللاعب… سودكا يريد أن ينتقم… هذا واضح..!!

- سوداكال أكبر عدو لنفسه… والذين عارضوه منذ إطلالته الأولى هم أكثر من خدم أجندته في البقاء والتشبث بمقعد الرئاسة..!

- هل رأيتم الشكل الذي إنعقدت به الجمعية العمومية لنادي سيمبا التنزاني؟… دليل آخر على أن العالم يتقدم إلى الأمام ونحن نتجادل حول مصداقية الرئيس وأمور أخرى تساوي (أ – ب – ت – ث) الرياضة وكرة القدم… مثل التعاقدات والإعداد والمعسكرات والإستحقاقات..!!

- صحيح أن التازي قد تكفل بقية التعاقدات ودفعها (كاش).. ولكنني غير مطمئن…. (أكذب عليكم؟) أتوقع أن تنتهي مسيرة الأجانب الجدد مع النادي إلى الفيفا.. فأسلوب السيد الرئيس يسحب الثقة في كل الخطوات ويزرع الطريق بالألغام.

- إذا أراد رئيس المريخ أن يدفع العمل في الإستاد للأمام ويعجل بعودته للخدمة فليعلن دعمه لنفير صيانته بعشرين مليار ثم يحاسبها على الإنجاز سوداكال لايجيد لغة الإنجاز وتدخله في عمل لجنة الإستاد بعد ما قطعت شوطاً بعيداً سيكون نكسة خطيرة تحل بالقلعة الحمراء..!!

- التعادل مع الخرطوم الوطني ليس مزعجاً.. فالخصم مجتهد ويقف على رأسه جهاز فني مقتدر ومستقر.. بينما يتعامل المريخ مع المدربين مثل سيارات الأجرة… شهر وشهرين..!!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
اختلاف سوداكال والنابي 
× يعتبر المدير الفني للمريخ السيد نصر الدين النابي ـ مدربا معلوما لكافة السودانيين، بحساب أن الرجل سبق له العمل بالدوري السودان ، عندما تولى أمر الإدارة الفنية بالأزرق ولكنه لم يواصل وذهب سبيل حله.
× كل التقارير والمحللين تصفه بالمدرب الجاد والشاطر وأنه صاحب تكتيك دقيق ، وأنه رجل لا يقبل التدخل الإداري في عمله مهما كان وصار.
×ولكن الغريب في الأمر هو أن الرجل كان عاطلا لفترة طويلة، وعندما لجأ إليه الأحمر لم يجده مشغولا، ولأجل ذلك أتى  بسرعة البرق، وطبعا أي مدرب يكون بعيدا عن العمل قطعا ستكون هناك أسباب أقعدته، نأمل أن لا تكون فنية أو عدم رغبة من الأندية في التعامل معه.
× على العموم أن النابي مدربا معروفا، ولم يكن نكرة عندما طلبه المريخ، ويبقى الأهم هو كيف يتعامل وينجز عمله الفني على الوجه الأكمل ويذهب بالمريخ خطوات طويلة على المستوى الأفريقي.
×أمس الأول لم ارتح لأسلوبه في مباراة الزعيم والخرطوم، فالتشكيل الذي دفع به، لا يشير إلى حصافة الرجل، لأن مباراة أمس الأول وما يليها تعتبر من المباريات الإعدادية الضرورية للقاء الأهلي القاهري منتصف الشهر الحالي بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× فالرجل دفع بعدد من اللاعبين لن يكون لهم حظا قطعا في مباراة الأهلي القاهري، بعضهم غير معتمد أفريقيا، وبعضهم لن تسعفهم مستوياتهم وتجاربهم التراكمية لمواجهة أهلي القرن أبدا أبدا.
×كما أنه أخر دخول بكري المدينة كثيرا أعطاه دقائق معدودة رغم أنه اللاعب الذي يحتاج لأكثر وقت مع الكرة حتى يستعيد مستواه لأن العقرب هو من أهم العناصر التي يجب الاعتماد عليها أمام الأهلي.
× وأيضا نسى النابي الطرف الأيسر أحمد أدم بيبو على دكة البدلاء ، فلا بد أن يركز النابي مع اللاعبين الأكثر مشاركة وتجارب في البطولة الأفريقية، فلاعبي الشباب لن يعطوك المردود المطلوب.
× ورشحت بعض الأخبار بأن النابي زعلان بشدة من رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال، فيما يخص اللاعبين الأجانب، فبعضهم وجده النابي غير موجود بالكشف الأفريقي وبعضهم لم يحضر من داره بسبب عدم التزام الرئيس بالمبالغ المطلوبة لحضورهم.
×إعلام السيد آدم سوداكال نفى أية خلافات فيما يخص النابي ورئيس النادي، وقال التوضيح الرئاسي أن النابي لم يقل مثل هكذا تصريحات سلبية في حق الرئيس، و نقول أنه قال ولو بلسان الحال إن لم يكن  بصريح المقال.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن النابي وسوداكال سيختلفان قريبا جدا،لأن سوداكال يتعامل (بغتاتة) والنابي لن يتحمل هذه المعاملة الكريهة وغير الواضحة العالم ، والتي أدخلت النادي في كثير من المتاهات والمطبات المتنوعة.، وهي قطعا لا تشبه رؤساء الأندية الكبيرة أبدا أبدا.
×خلاصة القول والرأي هو، أن فريق المريخ مواجه بمباريات قوية وشرسة في مرحلة المجموعات وبدايتها مع الأهلي المصري الأخطر على الإطلاق، فلو لم يلتفت رئيس النادي والمدير الفني لهذا الأمر بعين الحذر والحيطة، فلا محال سيتعرض المريخ لضربات عنيفة ومؤلمة وهذا ما لا نتمناه ولن ترضاه الصفوة،  في حق ناد كبير واسمه عظيم.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات 
× تعرض عشية الأمس فريق ليفربول لهزيمة كبيرة أمام مانشستر سيتي.
× لن نقول السيتي كان جيدا ويستحق هذه النصر العريض على الليفر بالأنفيلد.
× بل نؤكد أن ليفربول هو الذي ساعد خصمه كثيرا في نيل ما يريد.
× الحارس الأول في العالم بيكر أهدى بغباء لاعبي السيتي هدفين بطريقة لا تحدث من لاعب ناشئ.
× لم يحق السيتي الفوز على الليفر في عقر داره قرابة العشرين عاما، ولكنه بالأمس قد حدث.
× في أيام خمول الليفر وضعفه، لم يستطع الستي الفوز عليه بدار، ويحققه والرد في كامل قواه.
× فبينو لاعب لا يشبه ليفربول هذا اللاعب كل مشاركاته أخطاء وعباطة.
× أما الحارس ألسون فظهر أنه لاعب مغرور وغير ملتزم بتوجيهات الجهاز الفني.
× أتابع هذا الحارس فكثيرا ما يدخل المدافعين في حرج شديد بسوء تقديراته في كثير من الكرات التي تكون بحوزته.
× بالفوز الذي حققه السيتي ابتعد بالصدارة عن ليفربول بعشر نقاط طويلة لن يستطع الربد تعويضها في مقبل المباريات.
× هذه المباراة أكدت قطع عشم أنصار ليفربول في بطولة الممتاز هذا الموسم.
×وكل هذا التدهور المريع في مستوى الليفر تقع مسئوليته على أكتاف المدرب يورجن كلوب.
× كلوب الذي كان يسر في الصاعد حتى بلغ الأبطال الأوروبية ونال الممتاز بعد طول غياب، أصبح يهبط بسرعة غريبة.
× على النابي أن يراجع موقف اللاعبين الكبار ، أمثال التكت وبيبو ورمضان عجب وبكري المدينة ومحمد الرشيد.
×وسط المريخ تائه ويحتاج لعمل دقيق ومركز ، وهذه هي مهمة النابي الأولى.
× الكشف مليء بلاعبي الوسط وهو أكثر خط به خيارات ممتازة بس وضع اللاعب الأنسب.
× نرحب بشدة بصحيفة الحراك التي ولجت السوق بالأمس في ثوب جميل نتمنى لها التوفيق.
× ظهور صحف ورقية بهذه الصورة أمر مفرح وجميل، وستحق الدعم والسند من الكل.
× الزملاء بقيادة محمد عبد الماجد، قادوا بادرة مهمة نأمل أن تتبعهم مبادرات مماثلة حتى تزدهر الصحافة الورقية ببلادنا كما الحلال في البلاد الأخرى.
× ومن هنا نتمنى أن تراعي الحكومة إعفاء مدخلات الطباعة وإنتاج الصحف والمجلات حتى يستطع الناشرون الدخول في مشاريع متنوعة تصب كلها بإذن الله في صالح المواطن السوداني وثقافته.
× انتشار الصحافة وتطورها، هو علامة تطور وتقدم الدول وشعبها.
الذهبيــــة الأخيـــرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح ندعو الله العلي القدير أن يتولى الأخ محمد جعفر قريش بالصحة والعافية، وأن يغطيه بثوب العافية وهو يرقد على سرير المرض بإحدى المستشفيات بالخرطوم، وندعو الكافة بان يدعون له بعادل الشفاء.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل رسميا اليوغندي سعيدي يتسلم الكاش ويقلل النقاش والآن في طريقه الي السودان



 الانضمام التدريبات مع المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور سعيدي يتسلم كافة مستحقاته المالية والان يتحرك  

في طريقه الي السودان 
للانضمام إلى تدريبات المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مكتب سوداكال بأوغندا يسلم النجم الأوغندي سعيدي وناديه مستحقاتهم المالية واللاعب يصل اليوم ويؤكد جاهزيته للقاء الأهلي



المكتب الإعلامي 
قام رئيس نادي المريخ عبر مكتبه بأوغندا بتسليم نادي الضرائب الأوغندي إضافة لنجم الفريق سعيدي شونيه مستحقاتهم المالية وتسلم النادي منهم إيصال إستلام مالي وجمعت مكالمة هاتفية بين رئيس النادي والنجم الأوغندي أكد خلالها جاهزيته لمباراة الأهلي المصري مبيناً انه ظل منذ عودة المنتخب الأوغندي من مشاركته في شأن 2020 بالكاميرون ظل في حالة تدريبات مستمرة، وكان رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال قد تكفل بصفقة الأوغندي سعيدي شونيه الجدير بالذكر كذلك تكفل رئيس النادي بضم النيجيري إديلاي الذي تسلم فور وصوله وتوقيعه على العقد مستحقاته المالية من رئيس نادي المريخ، وكان النادي قد تعاقد خلال فترة الإنتقالات الحالية مع خمس لاعبين أجانب تكفل بضم ثلاثة منهم رئيس النادي الفخري معالي الأستاذ أحمد التازي وهم داريين ماتوكس الجمايكي والنيجيري توني أدجو والكاميروني باسكال إيبوسي.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الضو : شكوى الهلال مضللة بدون مسوغات قانونية

  ذكر "عمار الضو" عضو مجلس إدارة نادي "الشرطة القضارف" ان ناديه يعتبر منظومة كروية وإدارية تعمل وفق تنسيق متكامل.

 وأضاف خلال حديثه للموقع الرسمي لنادي الشرطة والذي رصده - #سبورتاق :  "عمر طرمبيل إنضم إلى الفريق قادماً من نادي الخرطوم الوطني، بعد ان كان  معاراً لنادي هلال الفاشر، وقد تمت  المخالصة بينه وبين الخرطوم الوطني  وليس هلال الفاشر وتم قيده للشرطة بعقد احتراف لمدة عامين".

 وكشف "الضو" ان هنالك معلومات تحصل عليها نادي الهلال من صديق للإيحاء بعدم صحّة مشاركة "طرمبيل".

 وأبدى "عمار" استغرابه من خطوة "الهلال" في تقديم شكوى مضللة لا تستند على مسوغات قانونية على حد وصفه.

 وأختتم حديثه قائلاً: "فرضنا أنفسنا وقدمنا مستوى مميز أمام الأزرق وكنا الأقرب للنصر".

*

----------

